# Blood in poop?



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey, Bentley is just over 8 weeks old and i went into his room as usual in the morning to see how he was and let him out. I always have a scope around his room to see if hes done anything eaten, weed pooped etc. Well today i came across a clearish liquid with a bit of creamish mucus with some blood, a little further away from that another little patch with blood. Im not 100% sure its poop or maybe sick judging from the mucus part.
Should i be more concerned and take him to get checked over?
I am a bit of a worrier so thought id ask all of you first.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I had this exact same problem just over a week ago. My Bella would do a normal poo and then a few mins later she would pass a mucusy one with a bit of blood in it. I was worried and posted on here for advice too. I put her on a bland diet of boiled chicken and rice for a few days and it cleared up. I think she must have had just an upset stomach and resting her stomach for a few days did the trick. If it had gone on for a few days longer I would have gone to the vets.


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Hopfully i wont see it again and its just a one off thing, if it does carry on though will deffinatley get him checked out. thank you.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Usually blood and mucus mean an irritated colon. I'd just watch and wait for a day or so. If it continues, yes get it checked. Meantime, some bland baby food (chicken, turkey might help her heal.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

How is he doing now? 
I would personally get a vet to look at him as he is so very young, is there any chance he 
Could have eaten anything odd? Does he have any chews etc that he may have eaten? 
Are you feeding him on the same food breeder had him on or have you changed his food? 
( changing foods to fast can be a problem) has he had any treats etc 

Hope little Bentley is ok....


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> How is he doing now?
> I would personally get a vet to look at him as he is so very young, is there any chance he
> Could have eaten anything odd? Does he have any chews etc that he may have eaten?
> Are you feeding him on the same food breeder had him on or have you changed his food?
> ...


We havent given him anything except his food, we switched it a few days ago to royal canin. Other than that he has had a couple little treats (usually just one a day broken up into 3) which we checked are suitable for his age, he loves them. 

Ive been checking his poop today, one was a little runny but i didnt find any blood. do you think its just because weve swapped his food? his body is adjusting to the new stuff. i hope thats all it could be, bless him.

Hes been his usual self today, wide awake playing then next minute asleep and repeats that as at the min hes asleep on me.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with fizzy and kirbys mom.

I'd watch him closely since he is so young. The mucous is produced by the body to coat/soothe and protect the intestinal tract and colon. It is not unusual to have them be fine a day of two and have it start again and repeat. Something has irritated him.

What was he on when you got him? Royal Canin is really not a very good food.
Royal Canin Breed-Specific Puppy Food | Review and Rating 

Royal Canin Mini Puppy Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

jesuschick said:


> I agree with fizzy and kirbys mom.
> 
> I'd watch him closely since he is so young. The mucous is produced by the body to coat/soothe and protect the intestinal tract and colon. It is not unusual to have them be fine a day of two and have it start again and repeat. Something has irritated him.
> 
> ...


Im watching him more closely, he still seems his usual self but i will be keeping an eye out as i do to make sure hes ok. 

Im not too sure what the breeder had him on, i could always give them a call and see, the food decision was left all to my partner as he went on a hunt to try and find something good for him, i left it down to him. He said that it was a good food for him but 

I was planning to feed him the dry stuff but then mix it up with some meat when hes a bit older? i know hed be allowed chicken but i still need to find a list of everything i could cook for him.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

When Angel ate leaves or got into something he shouldn't, he would get a little blood and his stool would be clear mucous. the first time it happened I panicked. I actually took pictures of his pee pad with me to the vets! I wanted to be sure they knew what I was talking about! Hehehe. But know he doesn't get into much except geese poo at the park 

As far as his food goes, it could be. Check out Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor.


----------

